# Eletric hammer ?



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Who can tell me about this tool


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Looks SEXY. Does it need Vaseline to work properly?:001_tongue:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Looks SEXY. Does it need Vaseline to work properly?:001_tongue:


Could be.......


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

​ ​


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

[


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Its a different model then any i ever used.

But, they always made putting sheet metal together a lot easier an faster.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Funny, I thought it was an apple peeler:laughing:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I like that fancy "artistic" venting. Plenty of graceful sweeping lines. No cleanout/basetee/inspection cap and more code deficiencies (where I am)than I can count. A DIYer job?:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I guess.. Just some pics i thought would be interesting.

Around here we don't use nor are clean outs required on chimney liners. if a bird makes a nest than we just unscrew the connector from the liner thimble
and snake out the nest.

LOLOLOL:laughing:... had one recently the customer had let go for too long. I pulled my electrical snake threw it and it fell apart.

As i am holding a deteriorated length of liner in my arms customer says, "Guess it kinda rotten , ey? I got some Molson's in the frig, eY?" I think the guy was a Newfy, but who cares. The beer was good and the company was a riot! I staggered to my truck four hours later.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

First time a good rainstorm pours down that chimney after the cap flies off it will wash out the furnace nicely. Newfies drink Moosehead and are hilarious. Interesting to hear about the different acceptable installation requirements across North America. Canada is very strict about everything being done to one code (CGA) and I like the idea of no shortcuts or lesser standards from one area to another (not that the US has a lack of standards, I would think that AGA would have standardized venting requirements?).


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a couple in the shop. Use the ear plugs they are noisey:blink:


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

that is a nice tool to have if you build alot of custom duct. we have one in the shop but rarely use it unless we are making up a large amount of ductwork.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

i got one too and love it.

This site is so new i just wanted to generate a little traffic.

Welcome all you new comers.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

Im not too big on blogging/chatting but i am having fun with this new site. I hope you do well.


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

i need one:yes:,.....those are kind of hard to find,is that a morlin brand?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mo-flo said:


> i need one:yes:,.....those are kind of hard to find,is that a morlin brand?


Milwaukee...


----------



## decdec (Jun 17, 2009)

Been using one for years ....... sure beats using a hammer on fittings.

Before we bought a tri-plex with snap lock all our ductwork was pittsburg ......... my hearing sucks now 


Those electric hammer are pretty industructable ....... even had one that was in a jobsite toolbox that accidentally got filled with water being there was a burst pipe that was over it. A lot of stuff was destoyed but we just opened it up and cleaned it ........ that was a good 20 years ago and its still running fine.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

i think mine is over twenty years too...bought it used.


----------

